# pelican case 1200 for 5D mk III?



## cid (Sep 7, 2014)

I have one very simple question, will it fit? Maybe with some other lenses? 
I read some reviews about fitting 60D + some (three) lenses, but the case seems too small to do that.
Anyone any experiences? Thoughts? Alternative solutions? 

Background is, I'd like to have some waterproof/shockproof case for my camera, since I'm planning trip to Thailand soon...


----------



## cid (Sep 10, 2014)

bump

no one?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2014)

The case spec is 4.11" deep, the camera spec is 4.6" tall. So, it won't fit upright. It would fit laying flat, either with a body cap or a pancake lens like the 40/2.8 or the Voigtlander.


----------



## cid (Sep 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The case spec is 4.11" deep, the camera spec is 4.6" tall. So, it won't fit upright. It would fit laying flat, either with a body cap or a pancake lens like the 40/2.8 or the Voigtlander.



then I'l probably need some bigger case, any recommodations neuro?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2014)

cid said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The case spec is 4.11" deep, the camera spec is 4.6" tall. So, it won't fit upright. It would fit laying flat, either with a body cap or a pancake lens like the 40/2.8 or the Voigtlander.
> ...



What do you want to put in the case?


----------



## cid (Sep 10, 2014)

body and ideally at least my 24-70 (or future 16-35 f/4)

but in general the smaller the case the better 

and the more I can pack in there the better


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd consider the Storm im2075 or the Pelican 1300.


----------



## Tsuru (Sep 10, 2014)

cid said:


> body and ideally at least my 24-70 (or future 16-35 f/4)
> 
> but in general the smaller the case the better
> 
> and the more I can pack in there the better


Does the ability to keep the lens on the camera matter? If you're willing to store the camera with the lens removed the options increase.
I have a 1200 and you can get a Rebel into it with the kit lens attached and a bunch of random accessories such as charger and extra batteries but that's about it.


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 10, 2014)

My 2 cents... i got the pelican 1510... got a handle and wheels when traveling indoors, around airports, and other smooth areas... small enough to be carried (and used as a carryon)... I would definately opt for the padded dividers... not sure why, but when i had the foam, i just couldn't configure it to get the most gear in there, but once i switched to dividers, i was able to get more lenses and accessories in there. Plus it doubles as a stool/seat during photo shoots and the tabs are easy to open unlike the knuckle busting tabs of the past.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2014)

awinphoto said:


> ... the tabs are easy to open unlike the knuckle busting tabs of the past.



I found the 'new' Peli latches to be only a bit less knucklebusting than the older version. Storm latches are easy on the fingers. Also, when traveling and getting up early to go out shooting, my sleeping wife prefers the silent action of the Storm latches to the **SNAP** of the Peli latches.


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ... the tabs are easy to open unlike the knuckle busting tabs of the past.
> ...



To me, the snap is more reassuring that everything is in place, secured, ready to go... I'm sure in a few years once arthritis catches up with me (runs in the family) i'll be thinking differently =)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2014)

awinphoto said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...





The Storm latches open silently, but they click closed (unless press the release while closing them – you have the option of silent closing if you prefer).


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



8) Once upon a time I used to have a storm case... before they got bought out by pelican and kinda became one in the same... Didn't love it, didn't hate it... it served it's purpose and served it well. I remember when i got it, reading the instructions it had about the O-ring and this and that (after having a huge pelican case for my 4x5 camera) and thinking 'dear lord this is a high maintenance case'. It didn't really end out to be that at all and was a good case... Now the pelicans have something similar, but different... so nothing against the cases... cant go wrong with either one of them, unless you have arthritis issues =)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah, with all cases of this type you need to periodically apply a little silicone grease to the O-ring. Else, it dries out, gets brittle, cracks, and in comes the water.


----------

